# check out this bike



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dayum is that a 12"


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 25 2004, 02:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this one is from utah! it's from Firme Image!


----------



## fran_lowboy (Aug 5, 2004)

made in mexico 100%


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that green little one is BAD!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

since we're on the subject of the little bikes, here's some nice ones


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

a what is cheaper to build ,,, 12'' ,,, 16'' ,,,, 20'' ,,, fully radical and all custom wize
just like these lil bikes


hers a nice ass one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good question, i don't know. these little ones have to have most parts like the rims, handlebars, forks custom make cause they don't make them that small.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

is their any small lil radical 12'' bike builders in here that can answer our questions


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tonyo probably knows some. Finest Kreations has some in their club. they have that mortal kombat radical custom.


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

DAAAAYUM! Gotta love the 12inchers! I'm about to build one too.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 25 2004, 10:30 PM
> *tonyo probably knows some.  Finest Kreations has some in their club.  they have that mortal kombat radical custom.
> [snapback]2448521[/snapback]​*


Finest has several 12 inchers. price wise i think a 12 is cheapest but u still need to spend a coulpe thousand at least. Tony's 16 has like $7000 in it and casino dreamin has like $35,000 in it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

should have bought a house instead


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 26 2004, 12:46 PM
> *should have bought a house instead
> [snapback]2450072[/snapback]​*


Ya thats alot of cash.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's too much money. you could get yourself a real nice car with that much money.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 26 2004, 10:46 AM
> *should have bought a house instead
> [snapback]2450072[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah!, Thats a big down payment on a house. :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a house you have for probably the rest of your life and builds equity. the bike can only win twice (i think) and you probably won't get half of what you put into it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A house has a garage and if I had a garage I could do build so many wonderful things. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

check out what i found on ebay. something like $72 plus s & h


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are the fenders plastic or metal?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2004, 02:55 PM
> *A house has a garage and if I had a garage I could do build so many wonderful things.  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2450349[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey socios, i got your email earlier today. did i email something back to you, i don't remember. anyways, thanks


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm not sure, i'll check for you, they look like both


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 26 2004, 12:58 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey socios, i got your email earlier today.  did i email something back to you, i don't remember.  anyways, thanks
> [snapback]2450360[/snapback]​*


I got your email. I hope I was able to help.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh didn't remember if i sent something back. yeah, i like some of those you sent. about the bike, here is some info.

cruiser style "cantilever" frame
front and back steal fenders
schwinn padded seat


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the url for those interested

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 25 2004, 02:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where was this pick taken?


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 27 2004, 04:09 AM
> *where was this pick taken?
> [snapback]2451268[/snapback]​*


in my butt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 26 2004, 07:09 PM
> *where was this pick taken?
> [snapback]2451268[/snapback]​*


Super show.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2004, 11:53 AM
> *Super show.
> [snapback]2452577[/snapback]​*


ey socios,you got a pic of this bike with the full display? the times i saw it here in utah,they didn't have a display. 
yeah,i remember his dad saying they were going to the super show. their president wanted me to take my sons bike,but i was in texas for my nieces quincenera.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 27 2004, 05:25 PM
> *ey socios,you got a pic of this bike with the full display? the times i saw it here in utah,they didn't have a display.
> yeah,i remember his dad saying they were going to the super show. their president wanted me to take my sons bike,but i was in texas for my nieces quincenera.
> [snapback]2453299[/snapback]​*



I dont have one but Im sure tony o has one of it.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

ey,tonyo,if you're out there,do you have a pic of the red 16in bike from firme image cc,at the supershow?i wanna see it in full display.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 28 2004, 08:23 PM
> *ey,tonyo,if you're out there,do you have a pic of the red 16in bike from firme image cc,at the supershow?i wanna see it in full display.
> [snapback]2454667[/snapback]​*


Umm ok I think this is it he really didn't have much of a display, just the carpet


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

By the way that's a 12" bike and I can't believe no one posted up Mortal Kombat Pics yet. That's the best 12" bike ever built haha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I love this angle of it, it looks like it should be in a mag. Damn I'm just a bad ass photographer :thumbsup:

In fact this bike was featured in Cruizing Customs Mag. and I did the writeup on it for them. I'll have to scan and post it sometime when I find that issue.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i dunno ....im not really into the radicals all the much...i like that red one....nice clean parts with a sick frame


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

does anyone know what color this is ,,, i love this color ,,,, ,, even mortal kombats own , what color is it?  











> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 26 2004, 09:09 PM
> *where was this pick taken?
> [snapback]2451268[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i thougth i had posted mortal compbat already, guess not. yeah that other one looks sweet. i love that frame.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

ey tonyo,thanks for posting the pic.i was expecting more from the display.it doesnt help the bike any. this bike has gone against sons,except my sons is a 20in.this poor bike was jst laying on the ground.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i only like the frame and paint, at lleast a little bit of square twisted parts would help a little. and a little bit more on the display also


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

the display says alot.it brings out the bike.this one does no justice. :guns:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

change topic post any bike you like


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that bike should have won trike of the year again, imo


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[imghttp://drasticautoclub.com/Shows-Events/Shows-Events%202001/LRMvegas2001/lrmsupershow01-232.jpg[/img]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

dragons defeat made by manny


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

if anyone needs some murals go to latinairbrush.com


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

oh tony
mortal kombat is not the best 12in

little devil is


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fantasy toys


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fantasy toys b.c. trailor kings


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

chopper style


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

asylum crazy design


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

does anyone have a better pic of this bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

this bike looks like casino dreamin in a way


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

finest kreations exclusive


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tony o finest kreations exclusive


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

finest kreations exclusive


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

beast of the east 

your worst nightmare


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

j.west ,angus west and mike sr


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

little devil


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

hard times b.c


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

hell raiser


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

nights quest


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

little devil


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

livin legend


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tears of a clown


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

total knockout


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

from bad to worse


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

santana b.c


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

twisted fantasy b.c.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's a lot of nice pics you got


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

did you see the picture of the yellow bike and the girl is yawning? She has this HUGE mouth. I think its on the 6th page.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't think i did, let me see if i can find it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hhhmmmmmm, that trike on post #143 looks familiar


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 3 2004, 08:46 PM
> *hhhmmmmmm, that trike on post #143 looks familiar
> [snapback]2473372[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

yea dude. you're right.

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Dec 3 2004, 09:05 PM
> *yea dude. you're right.
> 
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]2473415[/snapback]​*



:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey socal, that pic reminds me of the movie "Mask".


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That guy is holding her back cause she is going to bite that guys head off. The one in tha chair in front of them. :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL, the guy on the chair must have been talking about her or something, and she over reacted a bit, hahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's another pic of twisted toy, pic i took from my lrb

and some other bikes


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

i think both these trike should compete






> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 3 2004, 04:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

that purple trike was on the source sound lab


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 3 2004, 08:23 PM
> *does anyone have a better pic of this bike
> 
> 
> ...


here u go


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 3 2004, 09:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: 

thats a sweet bike :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey gangsterparadise, got any more recent pics of your bike?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

those are some firme bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey LOWRIDERSFINEST... Hows your bike coming along. By the way the shop has finally been moved and the new # is (216) 749-4990 if you need to get in touch with us.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

im about to get some forks made 

i will try to check out the new shop


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

changed my mind mortal kombat is the best 12in


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

pimp 275 clean bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

this is crazy


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bad2dabone
before the custom parts


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

what kind of fucking idiot puts 7 grand into a bicycle, letalone 35 thousand


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

idiots that are in love with lowrider bikes


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Dec 12 2004, 01:08 PM
> *what kind of fucking idiot puts 7 grand into a bicycle, letalone 35 thousand
> [snapback]2498196[/snapback]​*


a person with an extra 35 thousand :dunno:


----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)

think what that 35 grand could go towards


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

CRACK


----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)

fuck that, i'd rather buy whores


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

cleveland










216lowbikes.tripod.com


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

216lowbikes.tripod.com


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

twisted fantasy b.c.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

for sale pm envy


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

frame for sale pm envy


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

these pics were taken by big tex legions of texas and tony


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another old topic resurrected, ilike that green mild custom, that's what mines gonna look like when it's done


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 23 2004, 04:32 PM
> *another old topic resurrected, ilike that green mild custom, that's what mines gonna look like when it's done
> [snapback]2536666[/snapback]​*


ya i brought that one back, it was the last topic out of all of them and I was a little bored :cheesy:


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 23 2004, 03:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is tight.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

look at those forks


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

go to bicyclemesuem.com


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

elite b.c. at it again


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

dayum those bikes are kick ass


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

finest kreations


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 24 2004, 12:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice jugs :biggrin: 
i mean bike


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 23 2004, 10:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



don't know what it is :dunno: but i like this bike.nice and clean!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

socios b.c. prez you know your bikes on OG Rider? :biggrin:


----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

never hit the stands


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

oops wrong pic


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

this bike is more 1,000 dollers


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

if you dont believe me go to locolowriders.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Dec 24 2004, 10:34 AM
> *socios b.c. prez you know your bikes on OG Rider?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw it on there. :biggrin:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

where did you scoop that up from 



> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 24 2004, 05:34 PM
> *never hit the stands
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Dec 24 2004, 09:44 PM
> *where did you scoop that up from
> [snapback]2541134[/snapback]​*



That was on www.lowriderbike.com a while back.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

is that southwest styles website still up? i've never been able to get to it


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

no you have to be a member


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------

